# Raven RV02 vs. RV03 BW for next build



## LordJummy (Aug 29, 2011)

I have an RV02-BW that I bought on super clearance for $75, and my next build is going in it most likely. However, the RV03 is on sale right now also and I kind of like it a lot. Should I just stick with the RV02? It would cost me more money to sell it and get the rv03, which is smaller.

I like the long body of the rv02, and I like the overall look and feel. The RV03 looks a bit more "classy" I guess, but I kind of prefer the raw industrial feel of the 02. This is a tough decision for me, but I'm leaning towards keeping my 02....

I already have most of the parts planned out, and I have an HX1000 ready for it. I just need to decide on the case. My other two cases in use are the 800D and antec 1200. 800D is water cooled custom, and the 1200 is hybrid. I think I'm going to go full air with the raven though, as it's just going to be a gaming machine.


----------



## PopcornMachine (Aug 29, 2011)

$75 is half price for the RV02!!! 

I would just stick with that one.  Real nice case. You've got more room and one more bottom fan with that one.

Personally I'd go with the RV03 as I prefer smaller cases and don't like spending that much.  But you got such a great deal, that's not a factor.


----------



## LordJummy (Aug 29, 2011)

Yeah man they put them on clearance a while back. I actually made a thread about it.

They were $100 straight up, and a rebate for $24 bucks making it $76.

I do like the look of the rv03 also. It's real sleak and looks nice, but the 02 does have the fans and extra space. They're both real nice. I guess I should stick with the one I got since it was so damn cheap.


----------



## WhiteNoise (Sep 1, 2011)

Wow I just looked it up (Raven 3) and its fugly. I hate it. I love the Raven 2 though. Stick with that.


----------



## LordJummy (Sep 1, 2011)

WhiteNoise said:


> Wow I just looked it up (Raven 3) and its fugly. I hate it. I love the Raven 2 though. Stick with that.



That's what I decided on. No point in even wasting a dollar on rv03. I love this rv02. Amazing case...


----------

